# Take a penny leave a penny



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 1, 2019)

The rules are pretty simple. You must:

1) Perform an action on the pile, then

2) List the contents of the pile afterwards.

I will start.

I leave a penny in the pile.

There is now 1 penny in the pile.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 1, 2019)

If I understand this correctly...

I move the penny to the railroad tracks.

There is now 1 flat penny in the pile with some rail ballast (rocks).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 1, 2019)

I leave a penny in the pile.

There is now 1 regular penny, one flat penny, and some rocks in the pile.


----------



## JHW 3d (May 1, 2019)

I will place this black hole above the pile. 

There is no pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 1, 2019)

I throw a penny into the black hole, which satisfies its hunger and causes it to dissipate.

There is nothing in the (new) pile.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 1, 2019)

I check my pockets and find a ball-point pen that's out of ink. I throw the pen into the pile.

There is now an empty pen in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 1, 2019)

I take a penny from the pile.

There is now -1 pennies and 1 empty pen in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 2, 2019)

I need money for tolls. So I take $5.35 from the pile.

There is now -536 pennies and 1 empty pen in the pile.


----------



## ruggercsc (May 2, 2019)

I was crossing the street and someone gave me a $5.00 because they thought I was homeless.

There is now -36 pennies and an empty pen after converting the $5 bill into 500 pennies.

(Note:  I stopped by the local Dollar General after doing yardwork recently.  The Manager must have assumed I was homeless because he came to talk to me and gave me an application and said they have a program to help people get on their feet.  I told him I appreciate the offer, but I am good at the present time.)


----------



## NikR_PE (May 2, 2019)

I add my dirty clothes pile to the pile. 

There are now -36 pennies, am empty pen and my dirty clothes in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 2, 2019)

I add 100 pennies to the pile so @NikR can do his own darn laundry.

There are now 64 pennies, an empty pen, and @NikR‘s dirty clothes (man, they stink) in the pile.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 2, 2019)

I pour some laundry detergent and water on top of the pile.

There are now 64 pennies, an empty pen, and wet/soapy clothes in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 2, 2019)

I take the empty pen in hopes that I can refill it and use it to write letters to all of you, telling you to clean up your own messes.

There are now 64 pennies and wet/soapy clothes in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 3, 2019)

I had heat to the pile.

There are now 64 pennies and clean clothes in the pile.


----------



## 23and1 (May 3, 2019)

I tripped over the pile

There are now 64 pennies, clean clothes, and some splattered blood on the pile


----------



## NikR_PE (May 3, 2019)

I take my clean clothes and add a pile of paper to the pile (so I can get letters from megaman)

There are now  64 pennies, paper pile, and some splattered blood on the pile


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 3, 2019)

Getting tired of cleaning up after everybody, I get the idea to summon @JHW 3d‘s black hole, in hopes it will suck up the mess. To my dismay (but not my surprise), it instead regurgitates the pile it previously sucked up.

there are now 64 pennies, a pile of paper, some splattered blood, and a pile containing 1 regular penny, one flat penny, and some rocks, in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 3, 2019)

I add a replacement pen-ink cartridge to the pile

there are now 64 pennies, a pile of paper, some splattered blood, and a pile containing 1 regular penny, one flat penny, and some rocks, ink cartridge, in the pile.


----------



## JHW 3d (May 3, 2019)

I transfer the pile into a crucible, along with a metric ton of steel scrap, and heat it to 1600 degrees. This incinerates the paper, blood,  and ink cartridge, and fuses all the metallic items into one blob. I pour the molten metal into a sand cast to create a large-than-life bust of Bill Cosby, let it cool, then eject it onto a new pile.

There is now a one ton metallic bust of Bill Cosby in the pile.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 3, 2019)

The pile put something in my drink.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 3, 2019)

I walk by the pile to see an unconscious @Audi driver, P.E. Laying next to the Bill Cosby bust. Someone should probably help him.

There is now a one ton metallic bust of Bill Cosby and a passed-out @Audi driver, P.E. in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 3, 2019)

I add @Audi driver, P.E.'s audi to the pile. 

There is now a one ton metallic bust of Bill Cosby,  a passed-out @Audi driver, P.E. and his audi in the pile.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 5, 2019)

I put @Audi driver, P.E. in his Audi, put it in Neutral and push it down the hill, watching it launch off the cliff since he insists on messing up the games.

There is now a one ton metallic bust of Bill Cosby


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 6, 2019)

I had the Montgomery County DA, and three pennies to the pile.

There is now three pennies and a trial in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 6, 2019)

I add a glove too small to the pile.

There are now three pennies, a trial, and a glove that's too small in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 6, 2019)

It was a mistrial since the prosecutors couldn’t agree on whether they were trying O.J. Simpson or Bill Cosby anymore. The evidence went with them.

There are now 3 pennies in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 6, 2019)

I don't want to pay extra for disposal. I add all of my construction debris to the pile.

There are now three pennies at a few hundred pounds of ceramic debris in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 7, 2019)

Hey look, a dumping site. I’ll add my wet carpet from a couple weeks ago. Hope I don’t get in trouble.

There are now 3 pennies, a few hundred pounds of ceramic debris, and some wet carpet in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 7, 2019)

The city posts a notice to remove personal items from this area.

There are now 3 pennies, a few hundred pounds of ceramic debris, some wet carpet, and a city notice in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 7, 2019)

I graffiti over the city notice. And add a 50 year old cast iron tub.

There are now 3 pennies, a few hundred pounds of ceramic debris, some wet carpet, a 50 year old cast iron tub, and a graffiti'd-over city notice in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 7, 2019)

I repurpose the raw materials to make a new bathroom.

There are now 3 pennies, a refurbished bathroom, and a graffiti’d-over city notice in the pile.


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2019)

I call a scrapper.  He takes the pennies, the tub, and the city notice so nobody thinks he stole it.

There are now a few hundred pounds of ceramic debris and some wet carpet in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 7, 2019)

Supe must have destroyed my bathroom. I will rebuild.

There is now an incomplete refurbished bathroom in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 7, 2019)

A homeless man sleeps in it.

There is now an incomplete refurbished bathroom with a homeless man sleeping in the pile.


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2019)

The homeless man awakens, completes the renovation, but falls asleep again and gets stuck in the toilet.

There is now a homeless man stuck in a toilet in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 7, 2019)

I see the homeless man in the toilet. Assuming he is working (I can’t understand a word he’s saying), I decide to pay him for his trouble.

There are now 5000 pennies and a homeless man stuck in a toilet in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 7, 2019)

I can understand him. He says he is not homeless, since this is his home now. 

There is someones residence and their 5000 pennies in the pile.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 7, 2019)

The landowner shows up and sees a structure and a non-homeless man on his property and posts an eviction notice.

There is someone's residence, an eviction notice, and 5000 pennies in the pile


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 8, 2019)

I take pennies in the pile.

There is someone’s residence, an eviction notice, and 5000.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 9, 2019)

I see what you did there...

As an engineer, I am morally opposed to unitless numbers so I assign an arbitrary set of units to the 5000.

There is someone’s residence, an eviction notice, and 5000 lbs/sf.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 9, 2019)

I bring the sheriff and a tractor.

There is a foundation and 5000 psf in the pile


----------



## NikR_PE (May 10, 2019)

to put he force to use, i bring in an old car to get crushed.

There is a foundation, a crushed car, and 5000 psf in the pile


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 14, 2019)

I bring the HOA rep with me and they are mortified by what they see. They charge...someone...to have the crushed car towed away.

There is a foundation and a notice of fine in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 14, 2019)

It's windy, so I add a rock.

There is a rock atop a "notice of fine" atop a foundation in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 14, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's windy, so I add a rock.
> 
> There is a rock atop a "notice of fine" atop a foundation in the pile.


The rock brings in the local geologist. 

There is a hovering geologist atop a rock atop a "notice of fine" atop a foundation in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 15, 2019)

I throw @SNAPE/SMOTT PE‘s two cents in the pile and wait for her to go senseless (cents-less?)

There are two pennies and a hovering geologist atop a rock atop a “notice of fine” atop a foundation in the pile.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 15, 2019)

The geologist considers the 2 pennies a pay raise and walks off with the money and rock to continue studying it in the lab.

There is now a "notice of fine" atop a foundation in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 16, 2019)

I set up a go fund me to pay the fine. There was money left over.

There is now $3.09, a six pack, and a foundation in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 16, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I set up a go fund me to pay the fine. There was money left over.
> 
> There is now $3.09, a six pack, and a foundation in the pile.


the six pack brings in government construction workers. 

There is now $3.09, a foundation, and three constructions workers staring at it in the pile.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2019)

Construction workers file for a change order to continue working on the foundation.

There is now a slightly better foundation and 3 construction workers staring at it in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 20, 2019)

I add my annual raise to the pile.

There is now a slightly better foundation, 3 construction workers staring at it, and 500 pennies in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 23, 2019)

I want a starbucks frap.

There is a foundation, 3 construction workers, and -$1.75 in the pile


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 23, 2019)

Construction workers stage a walkout over the perceived negative change order imposed on their project.

There is only a foundation and -$1.75 in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 23, 2019)

I place a stick of dynamite on the foundation and ignite it.

There is -$1.75 in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 24, 2019)

The explosion attracts the fuzz.

There is now a CSI team, two cops, half a box of donuts and -1.75$ in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 24, 2019)

I eat the donuts.

There is now a CSI team, two angry cops, and -1.75$ in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 24, 2019)

The angry cops frame @NikR for the blast.

There is now an arrest warrant, some planted evidence, an empty donut box, and -$201.75 in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 25, 2019)

I got scared.

There is now an arrest warrant, some planted evidence, an empty donut box, my wet pants, and -201.75 in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 25, 2019)

The cops get DNA evidence from @ChebyshevII_PE's wet pants and get an arrest warrant in his name instead. They also assume he ate the donuts.

There is now a new arrest warrant, some smelly evidence, an empty donut box, and -401.75 in the pile.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 26, 2019)

The commotion makes the 5 o'clock news.

There is now a news crew (helicopter, news van, reporter and cameraman) new arrest warrant, some smelly evidence, an empty donut box, and -401.75 in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 5, 2019)

I turn myself in. My punishment is to sit in the pile for three days. The news crew leaves, and the police take the evidence with them.

There is now an incarcerated @ChebyshevII_PE And -401.75 in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 6, 2019)

I bring @ChebyshevII_PE his daily rations.

There is now an incarnated @ChebyshevII_PE, 9 servings of prison-loaf and ($401.75) in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jun 6, 2019)

I bring an old TV for his entertainment but unfortunately its only stuck on the infomercial channel.  

There is now an incarnated @ChebyshevII_PE, 9 servings of prison-loaf, ($401.75) and infomercial playing TV in the pile.


----------



## Roarbark (Jun 6, 2019)

I eat 2 of @ChebyshevII_PE's prison-loaf servings, watch the infomercial channel for a while, and buy him a 5-lb shake-weight so he can make good use of prison time. Using Take-a-Penny funds of course.

There is now an incarnated (He somehow escaped incarceration to become incarnated?) @ChebyshevII_PE, 7 servings of prison-loaf, ($431.74), an infomercial playing TV, and a 5-lb shake-weight in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 6, 2019)

I correct @RBHeadge PE‘s spelling mistake.

There﻿ is now an “incarcerated” @ChebyshevII_PE, 7 servings of prison-loaf, ($431.74), an infomercial playing TV, and a 5-lb shake-weight in t﻿he pi﻿le﻿. ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 6, 2019)

I take the remaining servings of prison-loaf &amp; shake-weight and using the barter section of craigslist manage to trade my way up to enough money to eliminate the debt.

There﻿ is now an “incarcerated” @ChebyshevII_PE and an infomercial-playing TV.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 7, 2019)

I get lonely without my prison loaves, so I fix the TV out of boredom.

There﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ is no﻿w a﻿n “i﻿n﻿carcerated” @ChebyshevII_PE and a fully-functional TV.﻿﻿


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 7, 2019)

I screenshot this thread and add it to the pile.

There is now a "damn you autocorrect" meme, a﻿n “i﻿n﻿carcerated﻿” @ChebyshevII_PE and a fully-functional TV in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 7, 2019)

I made bail.

There is now a “damn you autocorrect” meme, a fully-functional TV, and a penny in the pile.


----------



## Roarbark (Jun 7, 2019)

I came by the pile during visitation hours. Chebyshevll_PE was no longer there, but cops told me that his bail  pennymoney was discovered to be counterfeit. Several cops asked if I knew the perp, but I denied everything.

There is now a “damn you autocorrect” meme, a fully-functional﻿ TV, a counterfeit penny, and a warrant for Chebyshevll's recapture in the pile﻿.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 7, 2019)

Dang it.

There is now a “damn you autocorrect” meme, a fully-functional﻿ TV, and a re-incarcerated @ChebyshevII_PE in the pile﻿.﻿﻿﻿


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 9, 2019)

@ChebyshevII_PE is released after serving his time.

There is now a “damn you autocorrect” meme and a fully-functional﻿ TV in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jun 10, 2019)

The mailman just delivered the cable bill. A lot of mature content ordered on there. 

Ther﻿e is now a “damn you autocorrect” ﻿meme, a fully-functional﻿ TV, and bill for $200 in﻿ the﻿ p﻿ile.﻿


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 10, 2019)

I let the service lapse. The cable company confiscates the TV.

There is now a “damn you autocorrect” meme in the pile.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 10, 2019)

The local homeless population protests the removal of the TV. 

There is now a “damn you autocorrect” meme and several protesting homeless people in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 10, 2019)

I find it interesting that the homeless people are protesting the removal of the TV and not the removal of the house/foundation that was previously in the pile. Nevertheless, I throw a penny in the pile.

There is now a “damn you, autocorrect” meme, several protesting homeless people, and a penny in the pile.


----------



## Supe (Jun 11, 2019)

A liberal empathizes with the plight of the homeless people and brings them a TV.  The protesting ends, and they all watch HGTV together.  Inspired a network commercial, they beg for a day and have enough pennies to make their HGTV dream a reality.  After stealing a can of epoxy resin from a hardware store, the homeless people bond thousands of pennies to the sidewalk and show off their new "copper floor" to passer-bys.

There is now a "damn you, autocorrect" meme, a liberal, a TV, several crafty homeless people, and a mostly empty can of epoxy resin in the pile.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 11, 2019)

The liberal posts a picture of the penny-covered sidewalk to Instagram and it goes viral. He takes credit for the work and he his made an internet star.

There is now a "damn you, autocorrect" meme, a liberal, a TV, several crafty homeless﻿ people, and a mostly empty can of epoxy resin in the pile (in other words, nothing changed).


----------



## Roarbark (Jun 11, 2019)

After about a week, someone comes under cover of night and steals all of the pennies. The newly minted instagram star creates a GoFundMe page to replace it, which raises $130 over 2 weeks. People soon forget all about the episode.

There is now a "damn you, autocorrect" meme, a slightly wealthier liberal, a TV, several crafty homeless﻿ people, and a mostly empty can of epoxy resin in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 17, 2019)

I come by to drop off a sixer of PBR, but everyone left to chase after the next shiny object.

There is now a "damn you, autocorrect" meme, a six pack of PBR, a TV, and a mostly empty can of epoxy resin in the pile.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 17, 2019)

I combine all of the objects in the pile into a small pub called the Portland Jesus. The meme is framed and hung over the bar next to the TV and used the rest of the resin to finish the bartop.







There is now a pub called the Portland Jesus in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jun 19, 2019)

This gets the attention of the local church.

There is now a pub called the Portland Jesus, and some angry protesters in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 19, 2019)

This calls for more alcohol.

There is now a fully stocked pub called the Portland Jesus, and some angry protesters in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jun 19, 2019)

the crowd brings in more hip restaurants and hipsters.

There is now a hip street with the Portland Jesus, and a booming real estate market in the pile


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 19, 2019)

The angry religious protestors rig the next mayoral election to get one of their own in office who has sworn to "strike down" the blasphemous Portland Jesus pub

There is now a hip street with the Portland Jesus, a booming real estate market, and an angry religious mayor in the pile


----------



## Roarbark (Jun 20, 2019)

Distracted by presidential live-tweets of the democratic debate, no-one notices the angry religious mayor passing a prohibition law. The pile is now in a dry county. 

There is now a hip dry street with the a "Dry-bar" called Portland Jesus, a lagging real estate market, and an angry but smug religious mayor in the pile.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 20, 2019)

For some reason the county becomes frequently visited by a 1969 orange Dodge Charger with a Confederate flag on the roof who leads the local police on wild car chases with each visit.

There is now a hip not-so-dry street with the a not-so-dry, anti-prohibition bar called the Portland Jesus, a stabilized real estate market, and an angry but smug religious mayor who now has to deal with an outrageous police budget in the pile.


----------



## Roarbark (Jun 30, 2019)

It turns out that the Portland Jesus was built in a very narrow flood plain, and no-one did their due diligence. An abrupt flash flood washes the not-so-dry anti-prohibition bar out of the county (and off of the pile). The smug mayor and several of the most vocal "complainers" leave the county, to find more drama. 

There is now a damp empty lot on (in?) the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 1, 2019)

I walk over and deposit  :2cents: . 

There is now two pennies and some muddy foot prints in the pile.


----------



## Roarbark (Jul 2, 2019)

A small pack of hipsters comes looking for the Portland Jesus bar, which was rated highly on "Yolop", the restaurant rating service. They see the muddy footprints and immediately recognize them as sasquatch tracks. They begin selling tickets to view them. 

There are now two pennies, and a revenue generating tourist attraction on the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 2, 2019)

I come to visit the tourist attraction but am mistaken for Sasquatch. Must be my oversized feet. They take me prisoner (ugh, not again).

There are now two pennies, a revenue generating tourist attraction (which suddenly got a popularity boost) and a caged @ChebyshevII_PE in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm bring some food again.

There are now two pennies, a revenue generating tourist attraction, and a caged @ChebyshevII_PE, and a 24 day supply of beef jerky in the pile.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 3, 2019)

I recognize @ChebyshevII_PE so I leave my project drawings with him for a peer review. It takes him 3 weeks to review and stamp the drawings.

There are now two pennies, a revenue generating tourist attraction, a stamped set of project drawings, and a caged @ChebyshevII_PE, and only 3 days of beef jerky left in the pile.


----------



## Roarbark (Jul 3, 2019)

After eating only beef jerky for 3 weeks, @ChebyshevII_PE has started to exhibit symptoms of scurvy. I smuggle in bag of oranges and a kale and broccoli salad for him, and steal the pile's pennies as my payment. 

There is now a scurvy free revenue generating tourist attraction, a stamped set of project drawings, a caged @ChebyshevII_PE, and 3 days of beef jerky left in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 8, 2019)

I came to eat beef jerky and escape from my cage. And I'm all out of beef jerky.

There is now a revenue generating tourist attraction and a stamped set of project drawings in the pile.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 8, 2019)

I collect the stamped drawings and submit them to the city for approval. Their review finds that @ChebyshevII_PE's PE stamp does not cover the work shown on the drawings and launches an inquiry into his business practices.

There is now a revenue generating tourist attraction and a State Board investigator in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 8, 2019)

After rigorous and intense questioning the state board investigator realizes I never actually agreed to stamp the drawings, but it was forced upon me while I was in confinement. The investigator leaves to go look for @Dexman PE PMP for further questioning.

There is now a revenue generating tourist attraction in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 10, 2019)

I reinvest some of the profits into the tourist attraction.

There is now a tourist attraction with accompanying theme park, and $37,420.47 in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 10, 2019)

I rode the roller coaster but forgot how badly motion sickness affects me. I take the money to pay for my hospital bill; there was nothing left over.

 There is now a tourist attraction with accompanying theme park, and a pile of vomit in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 11, 2019)

The cleaning crew comes in to clean up the mess. They accidentally clean up the footprints too.

There is now a theme park in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 11, 2019)

The theme park goes out of business on account of the lack of tourism. I throw a penny as a memory.

There is now a penny in the pile.


----------



## Roarbark (Jul 11, 2019)

Seeing his chance, an especially pushy Buddhist monk jumps into the pile to preach about the cyclicality of all life. He sets up a small stand.

There is now a penny and a Buddhist monk handing out "Samsara" Pamphlets on the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 15, 2019)

No one looks at the pamphlets before immediately discarding them.

There is now a penny, a Buddhist monk handing out "Samsara" Pamphlets, and a bunch of crunch up paper on the pile.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2019)

The local environmentalist group sees the growing pile of litter and decides to sponsor it.

There is now a penny, a Buddhist monk handing out "Samsara" Pamphlets, a group of environmentalists with trash bags and a reducing amount of crumpled paper.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 18, 2019)

I change the sentence slightly.

There is now a nudist monk handing out “Samsara” pamphlets, a group of environmentalists with trash bags and a reducing amount of crumpled paper in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 18, 2019)

The environmentalists picked up all the trash. They notice the nudists monk and like his style.

There is now a large pile of "earthy crunchy" clothes in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 25, 2019)

@ChebyshevII_PE walks by and as is tradition "accidentally" ignited the pile of clothes.

There is now a burning large pile of "earthy crunchy" clothes along with the nudist environmentalists making s'mores in the pile.


----------



## Roarbark (Jul 26, 2019)

The "earth crunchy" clothes have finished burning, though they sustained themselves extraordinarily long. Must be all those essential oils.

There are a small pile of ashes, several well fed nudist environmentalists, and a steadily gathering swarm of mosquito in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 30, 2019)

I remove all “e’s”.

Thr ar a small pil of ashs, svral wll fd nudist nvironmntalists, and a stadily gathring swarm of mosquito in the pil.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 31, 2019)

The mosquito swarm attracted some bats.

Thr ar a small pil of ashs, svral wll fd nudist nvironmntalists, and some bats in the pil.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 31, 2019)

I remove the 'e' @ChebyshevII_PE missed and @RBHeadge PE didn't bother to remove.

Thr ar a small pil of ashs, svral wll fd nudist nvironmntalists, and som bats in th pil.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 31, 2019)

I add the EB Mafia game. Minus “e”, of course.

Thr ar a small pil of ashs, svral wll fd nudist nvironmntalists, som bats, and th B Mafia gam in th pil.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 31, 2019)

The bats bit the environmentalists causing a rabies outbreak.

Thr ar a small pil of ashs, svral wll fd nudist rabid nvironmntalists, som bats, and th B Mafia gam in th pil.


----------



## Roarbark (Jul 31, 2019)

The Mafia Coaching staff come watch the Mafia plotting in the pile, and are so impressed they promote them to the A Team.

Thr ar a small pil of ashs, svral wll fd nudist ﻿rabid nvironmntalists, som bats, and th A Mafia gam﻿ in th pil﻿﻿.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 1, 2019)

I dig a well beside the pile. A protstr falls down the well while the mafia looks on laughing.

Thr ar a small pil of ashs, a few wll fd nudist ﻿rabid nvironmntalists, a rabid concussed nakd vigilante calling himself "the Batman", som bats, a well, and th A Mafia gam﻿ in th pil﻿﻿.


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 1, 2019)

Apparently the virus from the bats is the same from the movie Quarantine. 

Thr ar a small pil of ashs, a few wll fd nudist ﻿rabid nvironmntalists, a rabid concussed nakd vigilante calling himself "the Batman", som bats, a well, and th A zombi gam﻿ in th pil﻿﻿.


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 2, 2019)

A loveable grandma happens upon the pile and decides it would make a great alphabet soup for her grandchildren. She takes all of the incomplete words, but leaves the whole ones and punctuation (no-one likes eating those).

small of, a few nudist rabid, a rabid concussed vigilante calling himself "the Batman", bats, a well, and A in.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 5, 2019)

I unleash my OCD. I take three commas as payments. The pile now contains:

a rabid concussed vigilante calling himself "the Batman" in a well of few small rabid bats, and a nudist.


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 12, 2019)

The bats are found to be the last remaining population of a protected species. Despite their rabidity, the well is made a protected habitat, and the nudist is promptly arrested for habitat destruction and removed. The police somehow do not notice the vigilante, hiding amongst the guano. The cops also capitalize the sentence, because they live in fear of their 5th grade English teacher. The pile now contains: 

A rabid concussed vigilante calling himself "the Batman and a few small rabid bats in a well which is listed on the WWF protected habitats list.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 2, 2019)

I wander by the pile to find the now deceased vigilante. I ask the coroner to take him away; the autopsy revealed that the man passed away from complications resulting from a bite from the rabid bats, which were nowhere to be found. Compounded with the vigilante’s concussion, there was reason to suspect that his death was no mere coincidence; The Mafia was active recently and it is not uncommon for them to use such unorthodox methods. I leave a penny in the well in loving memory. The pile now contains:

A well with a penny in it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 6, 2019)

I fill the well with dirt, and reset the pile.

There is nothing in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 6, 2019)

The EPA visits the well and determines that it was not properly abandoned. A construction crew removes the dirt and fills it with epoxy instead. Not knowing who to bill to, the crew leaves the invoice on the now properly-filled hole.

There are now -3,000,000 pennies in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 12, 2019)

Well that doesn't seem fair. To balance it out, I add 16,087.5 ignots of zinc, and 412.5 ingots of copper to the pile.

There are now 16,087.5 ignots of zinc and 412.5 ignots of copper ready to be smelted and minted into coins in the pile.


----------



## Roarbark (Sep 20, 2019)

A strongman competition co-opts the raw materials, and instead turns them into dumb-bells. 

There is now a small throng of disturbingly ripped men and women lifting heavy things and putting them back down on the pile.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 23, 2019)

I tired of watching these shenanigans from the sidelines, and decide to participate. No longer using my boredom I add it to the pile.

There is now a small throng of disturbingly ripped, but bored, men and women lifting heavy things and putting them back down on the pile.


----------



## Orchid PE (Nov 21, 2019)

I notice all the bored, strongman competitors in the pile, and question who is the strongest. I throw 1,000,000 pennies in the pile for them to fight over.

There is now a small throng of disturbingly ripped, men and women fighting each other, and 1,000,000 pennies in the pile.


----------



## Roarbark (Nov 21, 2019)

I bring a boombox and begin playing Richard Strauss' "Also Sprach Zarathustra" while they fight over the 1,000,000 pennies. 

There is now a small throng of disturbingly ripped men and women fighting over 1,000,000 pennies, a boombox playing "Also Sprach Zarathustra", and Stanley Kubrick's scowling ghost on the pile.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 22, 2019)

I don't know what any of those words mean, so I purchase a pop culture encyclopedia. Not finding any reference to "Also Sprach Zarathustra" or "Stanley Kubrick", I get frustrated and throw it onto the pile.

There is now a small throng of disturbingly ripped men and women fighting over 1,000,000 pennies, a boombox playing "Also Sprach Zarathustra", Stanley Kubrick's scowling ghost, and a pop culture encyclopedia on the pile.


----------



## Orchid PE (Nov 25, 2019)

An astute strongman takes hold of the pop culture encyclopedia and uses it as a weapon. Emboldened by the boombox playing "Also Sprach Zarathustra," the strongman emerges victorious from the fight. He takes the 1,000,000 pennies as his reward and heaves the boombox on his shoulder, then walks gallantly into the sunset. Amazed at his performance, I throw a red rose on the pile.

There is now a red rose and Stanley Kubrick's scowling ghost in the pile.


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 4, 2019)

Stanley Kubrick always wanted to take up tango dancing. His ghost puts the rose in his teeth, and begins tango dancing with the disturbingly ripped people's corpses. 

There is now a rosy but ghostly Stanley Kubrick practicing tango with various corpses in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 4, 2019)

Michael Bay videos this and adds some CGI explosions. Watching that movie, everybody says Michael Bay is the best film director of all time.

There is now a rosy and ghostly, but very angry Stanley Kubrick practicing tango with various corpses in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 8, 2019)

I decide to change it up a bit and add some Austrian music to the pile.

There is now a rosy and ghostly, but very angry Stanley Kubrick waltzing with various animated corpses in the pile.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2019)

I take the Austrian music from the pile and add a dumpster fire. There is now an odorous rosy and ghostly and Stanley Kubrick amongst various other corpses playing the EB mafia game.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 12, 2019)

I let the fires subside. There is only a pile of ashes. I place @Audi driver, P.E. On top of them (he needs a time out).

There is now a pile of ashes and @Audi driver, P.E. in the pile.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2019)

I rescue @Audi driver, P.E. from his hour-long time out and add seven troll dolls (not internet trolls) to the pile.

There is now a pile of ashes as well as seven troll dolls in the pile.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 12, 2019)

I show up with my vacuum and clean up all the ashes.

There is now only seven troll dolls in the pile.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2019)

I throw @jean15paul_PE and an extra penny on the pile for forgetting to add anything to the pile and pull the arms off a troll doll. There are now six whole troll dolls, one armless troll doll, a penny, and an amnesiac on the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 14, 2019)

I take the armless troll doll and add @jean15paul_PE's vaccum cleaner to the pile so he can continue cleaning. There are now six troll dolls, a penny, an amnesiac, and his vaccum cleaner in the pile.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 16, 2019)

Not wanting to be in the pile, the (non)amnesiac, @jean15paul_PE, gets up to leave. Before leaving he spits on the penny for good luck in accordance with an old Borostyrian tradition. There are now six troll dolls, a penny covered in spit, and a vacuum cleaner in the pile.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 16, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Not wanting to be in the pile, the (non)amnesiac, @jean15paul_PE, gets up to leave. Before leaving he spits on the penny for good luck in accordance with an old Borostyrian tradition. There are now six troll dolls, a penny covered in spit, and a vacuum cleaner in the pile.


Where did the armless Troll doll go?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 16, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Where did the armless Troll doll go?


@NikR_PE took it


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 17, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Where did the armless Troll doll go?


yeah that was weird.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 17, 2019)

I fix the armless troll doll and put it back in the pile. I take the vacuum cleaner as my fee. There are now seven troll dolls, and a penny covered in spit in the pile.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 2, 2020)

I add a troll doll and take a troll doll. There are now 6 of the original troll dolls, one new troll doll (but no one can tell them apart), and a spit covered penny in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 6, 2020)

I put a troll in the pile.

There are now 6 old troll dolls, 1 new troll doll, 1 @Audi driver, P.E., and 1 spit-covered penny in the pile.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 6, 2020)

Dude. Not cool.


----------



## Roarbark (Jan 6, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> Dude. Not cool.


Banned for not changing the pile. (See ban forum)

I helpfully guide the troll back to the EB Mafia forum, (where they apparently belong this Mafia session). On his way out he stealthily steals the spit-covered penny. 
There are now 6 old troll dolls, and 1 new troll doll.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 7, 2020)

I add time to the pile.

There are now 7 old troll dolls in the pile.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 7, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I add time to the pile.
> 
> There are now 7 old troll dolls in the pile.


And what did you remove?


----------



## Roarbark (Jan 7, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> And what did you remove?


Childhood innocence, a little na·ive·té, and "all wounds" (so they promise).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 7, 2020)

I add two billy goat gruffs to the pile. They outsmart the troll dolls and escape unharmed. There are now 7 old hungry troll dolls in the pile.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 8, 2020)

I take one particularly old hungry troll doll from the pile, and add in three red gummy bears.

There are now six old hungry troll dolls and three red gummy bears in the pile.


----------



## Roarbark (Jan 9, 2020)

I use a very small blowtorch to fuse the gummy bears together, creating a larger, freakish Frankenstein('s monster)y gummy bear. It mysteriously gains consciousness and begins issuing orders to the six old hungry troll dolls. 

There are now six old hungry troll dolls being ordered around by a large freakish Frankenstein('s monster) gummybear.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 9, 2020)

I eat the gummy bear. It was delicious, but not “gain 50 lbs after eating it” good; I think I’ll regret that later. Meanwhile, the troll dolls view me as their new god. They proceed to follow me out of the pile, but not before dropping a penny in it.

There is now a penny in the pile.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 10, 2020)

I take the penny. Me and the family are visiting Mount Rushmore, and I decide to use the penny pressing machine to imprint Mt. Rushmore on the penny. I return to the pile and drop off the penny.

There is now a Mt. Rushmore-pressed penny in the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 10, 2020)

I add a Liberty Bell pressed penny to the pile.

There are now two national monument-pressed pennies in the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jan 10, 2020)

I take a pic of the pile and add a railway track pressed penny to the pile.

There are now two national monument-pressed pennies, and one railway track pressed penny in the pile.


----------



## Michael Scott PE (Jan 10, 2020)

I join forces with Nicholas Cage to steal the Liberty Bell penny from the pile because we believe it will lead to another treasure, and we replace the Liberty Bell penny with a replica pressed penny.

There is now a single national monument pressed penny, one railway track pressed penny, and a replica pressed penny of the Liberty Bell in the pile.


----------



## Roarbark (Mar 10, 2020)

I clear off the significant amount of dust which has gathered since the last post, and put it in a small jar, which I label "Eye of Newt". I put everything else into my messenger bag, and leave only the jar. 

There is now a small jar labelled "Eye of newt" and containing a significant amount of dust in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 10, 2020)

I take the jar and start singing, “I’ve got a jar of dirt!! I’ve got a jar of dirt!!” I dump it out expectingly, but am disappointed by the lack of a Davy Jones heart. I leave the dust and jar, and walk away sadly.

There is now an empty jar and a pile of dust on the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 11, 2020)

I break out the dust-buster. But it wasn't charged so I didn't clean anything.

The is now an empty jar, a duster-buster with a dead battery and a pile of dust.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 11, 2020)

In an effort to clean the pile, I spray it with a hose. This rinses away the dust and get the dust buster and empty jar soaking wet.

There is now a wet empty jar, a wet duster-buster with a dead battery, and a small amount of residual water on the pile.


----------



## NikR_PE (Mar 11, 2020)

I bring some Californians to remind them what water looks like. I take the  wet duster-buster with a dead battery. 

There is now a wet empty jar, a small amount of residual water and some Californians in the pile.


----------



## Roarbark (Mar 12, 2020)

As the water evaporates, one of the Californians begins coughing. After a few sidelone glances, the others decide it's not worth the risk, and ditch them. 

There is now a dry empty jar (With a water damaged "Eye of newt" label), and one Californian who may or may not have COVID-19 on the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 19, 2020)

Someone should really have that man tested, but there aren't any test kits in the area. Not that it matters because the hospitals don't have nay nasal swabs left anyway.

There is now a dry empty jar (With a water damaged "Eye of newt" label), a weezing man who may or may not have COVID-19 on the pile, and one IOU covid-19 test kit.


----------



## Roarbark (Apr 16, 2020)

The  United Pile government has finally produced its first COVID-19 test kit, several weeks after it was needed. The wheezing man tests positive, after having held several enormous raves on the pile in the last few weeks. The empty jar has mysteriously disappeared during one of the raves.

There is now a positively super spreader of COVID-19 on the pile.


----------



## aog (Apr 16, 2020)

I take away the test-taker's hope, and leave him a homemade mask so he won't be spreading that wheeze around.  There is now a hopelessly ill, masked patient raving on the pile with an unsolved mystery of who took the jar.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 28, 2020)

The jars falls from the sky and cracks the man in the head rendering him unconscious. It turns out that it had been thrown high into the air during the last rave. A passer-by sees what happened and calls 911. The ambulance arrives and takes the man to the hospital. Before they left, one of the paramedics accidently dropped their ID badge. Now there is an paramedic ID badge and shards of broken glass from the jar on the pile.


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 18, 2020)

After an enormous COVID outbreak lasting several months, the town of Pile-ville is finally taken off mandatory lockdown, and its citizens are finally free to leave their houses. A shifty looking lady notices the paramedic's ID badge and pockets the badge and a single particularly sharp shard of glass before shuffling on her way. 

There is now a slightly smaller heap of broken glass on the pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 28, 2020)

I finally build up the courage to leave my house. I add some KN95 masks, toilet paper, hand sanitzer, and gloves to the pile so that others may play.

There is now a small heap of glass, toilet paper, and various PPE in the pile.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 11, 2021)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I finally build up the courage to leave my house. I add some KN95 masks, toilet paper, hand sanitzer, and gloves to the pile so that others may play.
> 
> There is now a small heap of glass, toilet paper, and various PPE in the pile.


A young venture capitalist sees the pile and assume it's the next great viral sensation. They want to buy it, but not knowing who the owner is, they take the entire pile and leave a check for $20 million. 

There's is now a check for $20 million on the pile.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Apr 14, 2021)

A homeless guy walks by and takes the whole pile of PPE for themselves in their shopping cart to try to pawn off on the corner. He didn't notice the $20 million dollar check mixed in with the pile and dropped it while picking up all the masks. All that is left is broken glass and a $20 million dollar check.


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 14, 2021)

A mysterious figure arrives and grabs the $20 million check. An hour later he returns with a sofa from some strange dude who said he "found" it at a hotel. The mysterious figure hoards the broken glass, thinking it might be useful for future mafia games. All that's left is a sofa, a "Bitcoin" storage wallet worth exactly 311.37 in Bitcoin currency, and a hand scribbled note taped to the sofa which reads, "It wasn't me."


----------



## Dothracki PE (May 10, 2021)

Suddenly Shaggy is walking down the street and comes across the pile. Excstatic of the quote from his song taped to the couch, he made some calls and got the couch and the scribbled note taken away to be preserved in one of his mansions. But he left a bag of Doritos in tribute along with the bitcoin storage wallet.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 8, 2021)

I ate all the doritos. And I wasn't sorry for taking and not giving.


----------



## steel (Nov 23, 2021)

I leave a paperclip, a thumbtack, and a shoelace in the (new) pile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 23, 2021)

I take the shoelace and leave a bag of coughdrops.

There is now a bitcoin wallet, paperclip and thumbtack in the pile.


----------



## DLD PE (Nov 23, 2021)

I take the bag of coughdrops since I had a sore throat on Saturday so I figured, why not? Someone around me might need them. I take the paperclip because I need it for work and office supplies are growing scarce these days. I leave a couple of pennies for good measure.

There is now a bitcoin wallet, thumbtack and two pennies in the pile.


----------



## steel (Nov 24, 2021)

I take the thumbtack because I need to hang more graphs and charts in my cube. I leave a dime in its palce.

There is now a bitcoin wallet, two pennies, and a dime in the pile.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 8, 2021)

I take the dime and convert it to bitcoin which is rising on the exchange. There is now interest in the pile with the other stuff.


----------



## steel (Dec 8, 2021)

I take the interest since it was my dime that made it and leave a penny as a fee.

There are now three pennies in the pile.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 8, 2021)

structurenole15 said:


> I take the interest since it was my dime that made it and leave a penny as a fee.
> 
> There are now three pennies in the pile.


Joke's on you crypto went WAAAAYYYY down.


----------



## ruggercsc (Dec 8, 2021)

I took the three pennies and picked TTU over UT and the under. The three pennies is now 11 pennies and a Jack and Coke (tipped the cocktail server 1 penny).


----------



## steel (Dec 14, 2021)

I take the 10 pennies and lose them all gambling because I suck at it. 

There is now a jack and coke in the pile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 14, 2021)

I add a bottle, hoping it will help with the health of my teeth.

There is now a bottle of jack and coke in the pile.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 14, 2021)

structurenole15 said:


> I take the 10 pennies and lose them all gambling because I suck at it.
> 
> There is now a jack and coke in the pile.


I walk by drinking a ginger ale because I don't quite feel right. I see the bottle of jack and coke and think, "That sounds way better." I take bottle of jack and coke and leave the ginger ale. Just as I'm about to drink the jack and coke, my stomach rumbles. I don't feel well. I have an accident.

There is now an open ginger ale and a  in the pile.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 14, 2021)

I take the ginger ale and leave nothing else. Game over. Ain't no one taking the


----------



## steel (Dec 14, 2021)

I leave a pooper scooper in case someone is braver than I am.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 14, 2021)

Banned for attempting to thwart my evil plan.


----------



## steel (Dec 15, 2021)

Banned for banning for shit reasons.


----------



## steel (Dec 23, 2021)

I leave $100 with a sign that says "If you clean this up, the money is yours."

There is now a pile of  and a sign that says "If you clean this up, the money is yours" in the pile.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 4, 2022)

Apparently you took the pooper scooper too. Ain't no one cleaning it up now... that I took the money and ran... leaving my tracks in the dirt.


----------



## DLD PE (Jan 4, 2022)

I throw a penny into the pile. Now there's a sign which reads, "If you clean this up, the money is yours" along with poop tracks and a penny.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 21, 2022)

I continue walking away from the pile leaving the stink of it behind and taking a lesson learned with me.


----------



## steel (Apr 11, 2022)

I return the scooper. There is now a scooper, poop tracks, a penny, and a sign reading "If you clean this up, the money is yours."


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 13, 2022)

I return to clean up the sign, take the penny, and leave the  and the sign along with some rubbed off letters that folks are having a hard time reading now.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 13, 2022)

I'm walking my dog and come across the poop and the sign. I clean up the poop because someone has to do it. While picking up the poop with a doggie waste bag, my dog pees on the sign. 

There is now a sign with some rubbed off letters that folks are having a hard time reading sitting in a small puddle of pee.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 14, 2022)

Gross.


----------

